# Duyuru > Kültür >  Soros Darbelerini Halk Devrimi Sanmak!

## bozok

*Soros Darbelerini Halk Devrimi Sanmak!*



Kuzey Afrika halkları ayakta!’ ‘Tunus 23 yıllık iktidara son verdi!’

Başkan Obama durumu değerlendirdi:: *‘ Tunus halkı gurur ve cesaretini gösterdi!’*

Ardından H. Clinton ekledi: *‘Tunus halkının kararlı mücadelesi, diğer Ortadoğulu liderlere bir uyarı niteliğinde!’*

Derken Mısır karıştı. Batı basını iri puntolarla yazdı:

*‘Mısır halkı Mübarek’i def’etmek üzere!’*

Batı basını büyük gümbürtüyle Tunus ve Mısır’ı manşetlere taşıyor. ‘Kendiliğinden bir halk hareketi’ (Spontan) oluşunun üzerine basıyor…
Türkiye’de birçok aydın, wiki sızıntılarda olduğu gibi olanları HAYRA YORUYOR!

Tek Dünya Devletçiler’i derinden memnun eden Kuzey Afrika ve Ortadoğu ülkelerindeki bu kargaşa nasıl oluyor da HAYRA yoruluyor? Biz şER kısmına bakalım..

*şablona bakın! Yasemin Sedir, Gül, Lale!*
Gürcistan, Sırbistan, Ukrayna, Polonya, derken şimdi de Tunus ve Mısır…
Hepsi aynı adımları izledi.. şablon hiç değişmedi..

Tunus’daki ayaklanmaya verilen ad bile, Soroscu bir darbenin izi.
Yasemin, Sedir, Gül, Lale vs vs ‘devrimleri’!

Bunlar, Amerika’nın milli istihbarat teşkilatına bağlı hedef ülkeleri ayaklandırma, kaos yaratma ve fonlama merkezi NED (National Endowment for democracy) ve Soros’un Açık Toplum Vakfı (Open Society Foundation) imzalı…

Turuncu şablon, her ülkede *KAOS YAPILANDIRMA* operasyonuyla gelişti…

KAOS önce ekonomiye yerleşecek, kör topal giden karma ekonomide devletin yeri yokedilecek, tüm KİT’ler özelleşecek, İMF Uluslararası para Fonu Stand –by larla hedef ülkelerin gırtlağına çökecekti.

Mısır’da da Tunus’da da diğer bölge ülkelerinde de tüm fabrikalar küresel sermayenin eline geçecek, üretim azalacak, fiyatlar rekor seviyeye çıkacak, işsizlik tavan yapacaktı.

Ekonomik KAOS yapılandırmak, hedefe giden yolda üN şARTTI:
Hedef ülkelerde Batıya bağlı yönetimler ve yönlendirici elit aşırı zenginleşecek, halk giderek açlıktan ölecekti..

Soroscu ‘sivil ağlar’ sendika, medya ve eğitim sistemine sızacaktı… Halk 90’lardan beri hedef ülkelerin kılcal damarlarına girecek, batı işbirlikçisi hükümetlerce tüm milli kurumları tahrip eden bir süreç başlayacaktı…

Bu sürecin en bariz yanı, işsiz, aç yoksul yığınlara SADAKA dağıtılması, ve üst tabakanın SATIN ALINMASIYDI. Son on yılda Tunus’da ve Mısır’da ve benzer ülkelerde İNSAN HAKLARI AKTİVİSTLERİ ve ‘sol’ görünümlü ‘muhalif’den geçilmiyordu. Hepsi batı tarafından fonlanıyordu…

Belge mi? Tunus’dan geliyor. 

*DOLAR’**ı takip edin!*

*üzgür Düşünce için El Cahid Forumu (AJFFT*) 2009’da 131.000 Dolarlık NED fonu

Kendini ‘demokrasi kültürü’nü Tunus gençliği arasında yaymakla yükümlendiren bu grup İslam üzerine konferanslar düzenliyor, ‘liderlik’ kursları veriyor, ‘yerel gençlik projelerine’ maddi destek sunuyordu!

*Eğitimi Güçlendirme Derneği (APES):* 2009’da 27.000 dolarlık NED desteğine mazhar olmuştu. Tunus’da İlk öğretim öğretmenlerine ‘demokrasi’ kültürü aşılamıştı!

*Muhammed Ali Eğitim, Araştırma merkezi (CEMAREF)* Aynı yıl NED’den 33.500 dolar fon almıştı. Genç Sivil grubun 10 kişilik çekirdek kadrosunu eğitmiş, yaşları 20-40 arasında değişen 50 kişilik ‘aktivist’in yerel gezilerini desteklemişti.

Benzer şekilde Tunuslu gazeteciler, akademisyenler, hukukçular, sendikacılar, insan hakları dernekleri, Tutuklular için Af dernekleri her yıl yüzlerce bin dolar fonla ödüllendirilmişlerdi.

(BKZ: http://www.ned.org/where-we-work/middle-east-and-northern-africa/tunisia)

Son 10 yılda tüm Ortadoğu ve Kuzey Afrika ülkelerinde Ortadoğu işbirliği Girişimi (Middle East Partnership İnitiative), ‘Amerikan demokrasisi’ni yaymak için resmi ve sivil, gizli ve açık ajanlarıyla harıl harıl çalışmaktaydı.
Vakit gelince aç yoksul ve kafası karıştırılmış insanlar, ‘eğitilmiş’ liderlik kurslarından geçmiş yerel birimler tarafından yönlendirilecek, halkın öfke ve isyanı, küresel çıkarlar çerçevesinde değerlendirilecekti..

Yoksa neden tüm CFR medyası teneke çalıp oynasındı ki!

Obama , Clinton ve Soros’un yüzünde neden güller açıyordu? 

*Neden şimdi!?*

Bu ülkelerde yıllardır kıyamet kopuyordu. 

Aralık 2006’dan beri sayıları yüz binleri bulan bir işçi hareketi Mısır’ı sarsıyor ve dünya basını bundan hiç sözetmiyordu. Haberler tek bir satırla bile BBC, CNN de yeralmamıştı. 

TRT’de Sınırlar Arasında programı için Kahire’deyken, ABD istihbaratı ve Vatikan ile ilintili hem ‘gazeteci’ (daha önce Sudan’da bir kilise aktivisti!) Liam Stack ile röportaj yapmıştım: Görüşü ilginçti: Eğer grev dalgası Ortadoğu’daki diğer ülkelere sıçrarsa bu felaket olurdu…O nedenle batılı haberciler sessizdi. 

Konuştuğum grevci işçiler, ne batıdan, ne sendikalardan ne de Müslüman kardeşler’den en ufak bir destek alınmadan işçi hareketinin olgunlaştığını söylemişlerdi.. *(Bkz: Böl ve Yut: Mısır bölümü)*

üoğu derhal içeri atılmış, dışarıdaki işçi liderleri, her an başlarına bir şey gelebileceği için grev ve yürüyüş filmlerini bana teslim etmişlerdi. Sınırlar Arasında’da yayınlamıştık. 

Benzer durum, ürdün, Yemen, Cezayir, için de geçerliydi.

Halk ayaktaydı. Büyük yürüyüşler, grevler, sokak çatışmaları oluyor, batılı siyasiler ve medya üç maymunu oynuyordu…

2011’e adım atarken düğmeye basıldı! İri puntolarla Tunus, Cezayir, Mısır, Yemen, ürdün manşetlerde!

Bu ülkelerin her birinde ABD’nin 20-30 yıldır desteklediği baskıcı liderler var. Orduları ABD’den büyük maddi destek alıyorlar…

ILIMLI İSLAM teorisyeni Daniel Pipes Washington Post’da yazıyor: 
*‘Tunus’daki gibi nispeten kansız, kolay bir darbe, diğer İslam ülkelerinde diktaların yıkılmasına yardımcı olabilir!’*

Acaba bu coğrafya için* ‘Tek çözüm Ilımlı İslamdır!’* diyen Pipes, geleceğe dair ipuçları mı sunuyor? 

*‘Yeni Ortadoğu’ inşası*
Göya ‘kendiliğinden’ halk hareketleri ile ABD 2006’da Lübnan’da açıkladığı YENİ ORTADOğU’yu mu inşaa ediyor?

Bu aşamada sorulan soru: Suudi Arabistan’a sığınan Tunuslu Bin Ali, Mısır’da sadece tek ayağı üzerinde duran Mübarek 30 yıldır ABD ve AB’nin ekonomik ve siyasi emir ve desteğiyle halklarına cehennemi yaşatmıyorlar mıydı? şimdi ne değişti?

*şimdi ‘terörle savaş’ bahanesinin ‘Amerikan demokrasi’ dalgasıyla yumuşatılması zamanı geldi…*

Bunun ipuçlarını hem Soros hem Kemal Derviş 2 yıl once vermişti. *‘Daha çok sosyal demokrasi!’* demişlerdi!

ABD eski dışişleri bakanı Rice 2005’de : *‘Fas’dan Pakistan’a 22 ülkenin sınırları değişecek!’* dememiş miydi!

Bunun anlamı: ‘ülkeler küçük parçalara bölünecek, şehir devletler, küresel sermaye gruplarının hakimiyetine girecek. Daha çok yerelleşme, daha az ulus devlet formülü yerleştirilecek.’ idi. 

Anti Amerikan hissiyatın çok güçlü olduğu bu coğrafyada, patlamaya hazır işsiz ve yoksul kitlelerin gazının alınarak değişime itilmesi zamanı geldi. 

AMA bu iki taraflı işleyen süreçtir.

İlk petrol savaşında, 1900’lerin başında, benzer paylaşım süreçlerinden geçen coğrafyanın genetik hafızası, kutuplaşan dünyada beklenmedik bir çıkışa imza atabilir… Batının büyük korkusu işte bu minvaldedir!


*Kaynak:* Banu Avar - www.banuavar.com


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 26 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*“TUNUS VE MISIR OLAYLARI ABD’NİN PLANIDIR” DİYENLER BU YAZIYI OKUSUN*

 

30.01.2011 *01:07*


Bazı Türk aydınlarında tuhaf bir bakış açısı hakimdir. Her şeyi ABD’den bilirler. ABD’nin gücü ve bilgisi dışında hiçbir şey cereyan edemez onlara göre. ABD’nin çöktüğünü görseler bile, *“ABD bilerek çöktü, bu bir oyun, altından Atlantis çıkacak”* derler!

İşte bu Türk aydınları, şimdi de, Tunus ve Mısır’daki halk hareketlerini, Gürcistan ve Ukrayna’daki gibi Sorosçu darbeler olarak değerlendirmektedirler. Hatta bir kısmı, düğmeye İsrail’in bastığını bile iddia etmektedirler.

Wikileaks belgeleri ortaya çıktığında da, diplomatik mektupların, ABD ve İsrail tarafından bilerek sızdırıldığını, hedefin de Erdoğan olduğunu dile getirmişlerdi…

Tunus ve Mısır’daki olayların ABD planı olduğunu iddia etmelerine dayanak oluşturan olgu ise olaylarda yer alan kimi NGO’ların, ABD’den fonlanmış olmaları… Tunus’taki NGO’lar da, tıpkı başka ülkelerdeki NGO’lar gibi ABD ve AB’den fonlanıyorlar elbette.* “Sivil toplumculuk”* anlayışının 1980’lerde piyasa sürülmesinin nedeni de, batıdan beslenen *“sivil toplum kuruluşları”*nın, yerel olan *“demokratik kitle örgütleri”*nin yerini almasıydı zaten.

Bir halk hareketini, içinde yer alan bazı unsurların NGO olması nedeniyle, toptan ABD planı içinde görmek, aslında gerçeği görememektir. Tunus halk hareketi, içinde yer alan NGO’lar nedeniyle Amerikancı olunca, halk hareketinin yıktığı Tunus lideri Bin Ali de doğal olarak anti-Amerikancı oluyor kuşkusuz. Nasılsa, kimse Bin Ali’nin nasıl iktidara geldiğini hatırlamaz, bilmez diyorlar herhalde…

*BİN ALİ CIA GüREVLİSİDİR*
Anımsatalım: Bin Ali Tunus’un, Habib Burgiba’ya karşı 1987 yılında ABD darbesiyle iş başına getirilmiş 23 yıllık diktatörüdür. ABD’nin istihbarat okulu olan* “The Senior Intellegence School at Fort Holabird”*de eğitilmiştir. CIA görevlisidir. ABD’nin Tunus’taki bir numaralı müttefikidir.

İşte Tunus’da ABD’nin beslediği NGO’lar da, Bin Ali sonrasının kontrolü için Washington’un olaylar başladıktan sonra devreye soktuğu, diğer alt müttefikleridir. Görevleri, tepkilerin salt Bin Ali’yle sınırlı kalmasını sağlayarak, ABD’nin çıkarlarını koruyacak bir ara süreci yaratmaktır.

Mısır’da da Nobel ödüllü Baradey’in *“halk hareketinin lideri”* olarak devreye sokulması, aynı anlayışın sonucudur. Müslüman Kardeşler ya da *“antiemperyalist”* bir örgüt iktidarı devralacağına, Uluslararası Atom Enerjisi Ajansı Başkanlığı yapmış, Nobel ödülüyle taçlandırılmış,* “laik”* görünümlü Muhammed El Baradey’in Mısır’da iş başına gelmesi, Washington’un çıkarınadır.

*ABD PLANLAMADIğI BİR SüREüTEN YARARLANMA PEşİNDE*
ABD’nin Mısır’da, göstericilere destek veren açıklamalarını, iddialarına ikinci dayanak yapan bu aydınların görmediği bir başka gerçek ise Amerikan pragmatizmidir. ABD, hem göstericileri desteklemiş, hem de Mübarek’ten halkın değişim beklentilerini yerine getirmesini istemiştir. ABD, çok açıkça, iddiaların aksine, planlamadığı bir süreçten yararlanmanın peşindedir. Ki Bin Ali gibi Mübarek de, ABD’nin müttefikidir. Hatta Hüsnü Mübarek, ABD’nin Ortadoğu’daki en önemli müttefikidir! İsrail boşuna telaşa düşmemiştir!

İran Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın durumu *“Mısırlıların gösterileri bir adalet arayışıdır”* şeklinde değerlendirmesi de, Mübarek’in ABD’ye *“yardım edin, yoksa çökeriz”* diye yalvarması da en önemli olgulardır!

*HALK HAREKETLERİ GüCüNü NEREDEN ALIYOR*
Peki Tunus’ta başlayan ve Yemen ile Mısır’da süren halk hareketleri, gücünü nereden almaktadır?

ABD’nin BOP yenilgisinden, Ortadoğu’da güç kaybından ve geri çekilmesinden! üöken kuvvetin önce safraları ortaya serilir, sonra müttefikleri dökülür. Wikileaks’le safraları ortaya serilen ABD’nin, şimdi bölgedeki müttefikleri iktidardan düşüyor.

Aslında ABD, 2.5 savaş konsepti olarak bilinen askeri doktrininden vazgeçtiğini ve yeni bir strateji belgesi kabul ettiğini açıkladığında, bu gidişatı ortaya koymuştu. Biz de o günlerde ABD’nin 13 cephede kaybettiğini göstererek, ABD’nin çöküşe başladığını belirtmiştik. Kısaca anımsamak gerekirse; ABD, Rusya’nın Gürcistan’a müdahalesine yanıt veremedi; 
Karadeniz’e giremedi; Doğu Avrupa’ya füze kalkanı kuramadı; Irak’ta batağa saplandı, güney ve orta Irak’tan çekildi, kuzey Irak’a yerleşiyor; Irak’tan sonraki hedefleri olan Suriye, Kore ve İran’a saldıramadı; Orta Asya’daki askeri üslerinden çekilmek zorunda kaldı; Afganistan’dan çıkışın peşinde; Pasifikteki müttefiki Japonya’yı üin’e kaptırdı; AB’yle arasında mesafe oluştu; arka bahçesi olan Latin Amerika’da Bolivarcı iktidarlara teslim oldu; üstelik ekonomisi batakta!

En yenisi ise ABD’nin Lübnan’da yenilmesidir!

Bu yenilgiler, bölge halklarının elini güçlendirdi.

Peki Tunus’ta Bin Ali devrildi ama iktidar boşluğunu kim dolduracak? 

Mısır’da Mübarek yıkılacak mı? Yıkılırsa yerini kim alacak?

Bu soruların yanıtları ise halk hareketi unsurlarının örgütlü gücüne bağlı artık… Yeni iktidarın batı karşıtı mı yoksa batı yanlısı mı olacağı, laik mi yoksa İslamcı mı olacağı, hatta daha mı iyi yoksa daha mı kötü olacağı bile, bundan sonraki kuvvet mücadelesine göre belirlenecek.


*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Cemal Nasır’sız ayaklanmaya, “Halk Devrimi” denir mi?* 



*3 şubat 2011* 


Eklenti 107 

Ağzı olan konuşuyor, elini ensesine atan masabaşında yazıyor: *“Mısır’da halk devrimi”, “Baskıcı rejimlerin sonu geliyor.”, “İsrail Mübarek’i destekliyor, demek ki Mısır’da devrim oluyor.”,* *kusura bakmasınlar ama en ahmakçası da “Mısır’da yaşanan devrim dalgası Türkiye’yi bile etkileyecek ve baskıcı politikaları yüzünden Tayyip Erdoğan’da devrilecek” fikri. Hangi devrim dalgası? Mısır’da devrim mi oluyor yoksa “kendimize AKP’yi örnek alıyoruz” diyenler mi iktidar oluyor?* *AKP’den ders almak için Türkiye’ye giden uçaktan Mısır istihbaratı tarafından indirilen müslüman kardeşler iktidar mı oluyor?* 

*Sırbistan, Ukrayna ve Gürcistan’da faaliyet gösteren Soros üocukları Otpor’un amblemlerini taşıyan 6 Nisan örgütü mü halk devrimi yapıyor. Ne yani AKP bir halk devrimi miydi, Yugoslavya’nın parçalanması bir halk devrimi miydi, Ukrayna’nın NATO’ya bağlanması projesi, Gürcistan’ın parçalanması bir halk devrimi mi, Mısır’da Nobel ödüllü adamı Devlet Başkanı yapmak halk devrimi mi? Hadi yapmayın n’olur ya yapmayın.*

*HALK CUMHURİYET MİTİNGLERİNDEYDİ*
*Halk devrim yaparsa, kendisini bağımsız yapan lidere, bayrağa ve kurtuluş savaşına sahip çıkar. Halk harekete geçince sözde değil özde bayrak taşır, herkesin elinde ülkesinin bağımsızlık bayrağı olur, herkes devrimci liderine sahip çıkar O’nun fikirlerini savunur.* 
Evet böyle mitinglere halk mitingi denir ama halk devrimi için sadece mitingilerde toplanmak da yetmez, *program gerekir, devrimci kadrolar iktidara taşınmalıdır. Evet ya bizim Cumhuriyet Mitinglerimizde halk vardı, devrimciydi, devrimin bayrağını ve devrimin liderinin resimlerini taşıyordu ama devrimci programını oluşturamadığı için “devrim” i yapamadı.*

*O ZAMAN SİZE MüMTAZER TüRKüNE ANLATSIN*
Hadi ben bizim oğlanım diyelim, diyelim ki Baas Hareketi’ni destekleyen son Bağlantısızcılardan, son dinazorlardan biriyim de o yüzden Mısır’daki olaylara duygusal yaklaşıyorum. *O zaman Mısır’da “halk devrimi” oluyor diyenlere Zaman gazetesinde 1 şubat 2011′de yayımlanan yazısıyla Mümtazer Türköne anlatsın… Bakın ne diyor Fethullah’ın kalemşörü: “(…) Hatırlayalım 27 Mayıs darbesi, doğrudan Mısır’daki Genç Subaylar örnek alınarak yapıldı. Bizim 27 Mayısçılarımız da Baasçılığı benimsedi. Bugün Silivri’de yargılanan Ergenekon örgütünün ideolojisi de Baasçılıktı. Baasçılık, askeri cuntaların biraz sosyalist, biraz ulusalcı fikirlerle toplumdaki azınlıklardan destek alarak oluşturdukları ideolojinin ve kurdukları düzenin adı. (…) Baasçılık Türkiye’de uzun ömürlü olmadı, sadece arada nükseden askeri cuntalar ve İlhan Selçuk gibi Baasçılığın ideologları eliyle gündemde tutuldu. Ama Ortadoğu’da çok uzun ömürlü oldu. 30 yıldır Mısır’ı yöneten Hüsnü Mübarek, Nasır’la başlayıp, Enver Sedat’la devam eden bu Baas geleneğinin son temsilcisi.”*

*MESELE BAğIMSIZLIK FİKRİNİ YOK ETME MESELESİDİR?*
Mübarek bağımsızlık sevdalısı bir adam değil elbet hatta Amerikancı denebilir ama Nasır’ın partisinin son başkanı. Mısır’da bırakın devrimi, devrimci lider Nasır’ın resmi bile yok. İsrail karşıtlığı diyenler, Nasır’dan büyük İsrail karşıtı mı var? Mısır’daki gösterilerde Nasır resimleri var mı? Tam tersine Nasır’ın Bağımsızlıkçı Baas fikrini yok etmeye, tamamen tarihe gömmeye çalışılıyor görmüyor musunuz? Unuttuysanız hatırlatalım bakın kimdi bugün Mısır’da resimleri taşınmayan, karşı devrimcilerin yok etmeye çalıştığı Nasır…

*DEVRİMCİ GENü SUBAY*
1956′dan 1970′e kadar Mısır cumhurbaşkanı olan Nasır ülkesinde krallığa son veren hareketin önderliğini yap­mıştır. İskenderiye’de bir posta memurunun oğlu olarak dünyaya geldi. Asıl adı Cemal Abdünnasır’dır. Kahire’deki askeri akademi­de öğrenim gördü. Mısır ordusunda subay olduğu sıralarda, amacı Mısır’da ulusal bilinci geliştirmek ve ülkedeki İngiliz egemenliğine son vermek olan gizli üzgür Subaylar ürgütü’nün kurulmasında önemli rol oynadı. 1948′de İsrail’e karşı savaşan Filistinliler’in saflarında dövüştü. 1952′de üzgür Subaylar ürgütü, Kral Faruk’u devirdi. Nasır, yeni Mısır yönetiminin belirleyici tek kişisi duru­muna geldi. 1956′da Mısır cumhurbaşkanlığı­na seçildi.

*MUZAFFER KOMUTAN NASIR*
Nasır, cumhurbaşkanlığı sırasında ülkede bir dizi devrime girişti. İşe toprak reformuyla başladı. Assuan’da kurulacak olan baraj için ABD ve İngiltere daha önce söz vermiş oldukları krediyi vermeyeceklerini açıklayın­ca 1956′da, o zamana kadar İngiliz deneti­minde olan Süveyş Kanalı’nı kamulaştırdı. Bunun üzerine İngiltere, Fransa ve İsrail Mısır’a karşı ortak bir askeri harekata girişti. Süveyş’in kamulaştırılmasını öbür İngiliz ve Fransız şirketlerinin kamulaştırılması izledi. İsrail, Mısır’a saldırdı. İngiliz ve Fransız hava kuvvetleri Mısır hava alanlarını bombaladı. Bunalım Birleşmiş Milletler’in Süveyş Kanalı’ nın denetimini Mısır’a bırakma kararıyla sona erdi. Nasır elde ettiği bu başarıyla gücünü pekiştirdi. Arap dünyasında bağımsızlık mü­cadelesinin önderi olarak benimsendi . Mısır ve Suriye, 1967′de Altı Gün Savaşı olarak da bilinen üçüncü Arap-İsrail Savaşı’nda yenilgiye uğ­radı. Bu yenil­giden sonra Nasır istifa etmek istediyse de, halk buna razı olmadı. Nasır ölünceye kadar Mısır cumhurbaşkanı olarak görev yaptı.

*BAğIMSIZLIK üNDERİ*
*NATO ve Varşova Paktı’na girmeyen Nasır ılımlı bir dış siyaset izlemeye özen göstererek “bağlantısızlar” hareketi içinde yer aldı. Bağ­lantısız ülkelerin ilkeleri, barış içinde bir arada yaşamayı temel alan bağımsızlık, askeri ittifaklara girmeme, yabancı güçlere kendi topraklarında üs vermeme ve ulusal kurtuluş savaşlarını desteklemekti.*

*TEOMAN ALİLİ*
İLK KURşUN

----------

